# Siplver dollar fish spawning



## aquamuma (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow to my amazement I witnessed spawning 'action in my silver dollar fish. They are in a community tank that has plecos and catfish as well as some chiclids. What is the best way to hopefully see some new silvers in my tank?


----------

